# Weight Watchers Beware.



## rogerman (Mar 7, 2006)

A guy calls a company and orders their 5-day, 10 lb. weight loss 
program. The next day, there's a knock on the door and there stands before him a voluptuous, athletic, 19 year old babe dressed in nothing but a pair of Nike running shoes and a sign round her neck. She introduces herself as a representative of the weight loss company. The sign reads: If you can catch me, you can have me. Without a second thought, he takes off after her. A few miles later, huffing and puffing, he finally catches her and has his way with her.

The same girl shows up for the next four days and the same thing 
happens. On the fifth day, he weighs himself and is delighted to find he has lost 10lb. as promised. He then calls the company and orders their 5-day/20 pound program.

The next day there's a knock at the door and there stands the most stunning, beautiful, sexy woman he has ever seen in his life. She is wearing nothing but Reebok running shoes and a sign around her neck that reads: If you catch me you can have me. Well, he's out the door after her like a shot.

This girl is in excellent shape and it takes him a while to catch 
her; but when he does, it's definitely worth every muscle cramp and 
wheeze.

So for the next four days the same routine happens. Much to his 
delight, on the fifth day he weighs himself only to discover that he has lost another 20lb.as promised.

He decides to go for broke and calls the company to order the 
7-day/50 pound program. "Are you sure?" asks the representative on the phone "This is our most rigorous program." 
Absolutely," he replies, "I haven't felt this good in years."

The next day there's a knock at the door; when he opens it he finds 
this huge, muscular, 7ft man standing there wearing nothing but pink 
running shoes and a sign around his neck that reads: I'm Francis. If I catch you, you're mine...


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2006)

:lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: I am waiting for some one to come up with a pie diet


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

:lol: :lol:


----------

